# 7 color swirl



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Last month I made a 7 color swirl soap with BRV. It is so much fun. I'd like to post a picture of it but can't get it. Is there directions on how to post a photo? Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

On the main page there is directions. I just post the photo to photobucket.com you can then edit it, crop it, etc...keep albums of goats or soap or dogs etc....then post them here or in emails or on Facebook. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

ok I'll give it a try.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Is this the one on your facebook page? If so it is beautiful!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you, yes it is on my web site.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok is your 7 color swirl the one you posted about in the other thread about BRV? If not, and you're talking about another soap...I want to see it and I don't have fb...I know "get a fb"! Linda


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Its the same one I just made a mistake posting twice, I kept re-saving it ti make the file smaller, but obviously that was not the problem.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

fun i have a 6 and a 5 lol


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess now I have to beat that, LOL 
You know, since I had not seen these kind of soaps on anyone's site I thought I was the only one doing it. I posted to share not to brag, but now I realize everyone is doing these. Where do you show them? Dorit


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Dorit it's nice to see them...glad you posted...for us newbies making soap that have never seen them either! Thanks I think your creation was beautiful! It encourages us to keep trying new things. Linda


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

confused?? beat what?

You certainly have me *beat* with 7. It is cool and fun to do! 

My Margarita is only 6 and my Camouflage a pitiful 5.


----------

